# Counterclockwise Watch



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey, how about making a Watch that runs counterclockwise to go with the one handed Watch. Sell them as a RLT limited set. Who votes yes







votes for no


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Frogman said:


> Hey, how about making a Watch that runs counterclockwise to go with the one handed Watch. Sell them as a RLT limited set. Who votes yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`d be very interested but I think Roy`d have to get special movements and I doubt there would be much demand


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

It would have to have a very prominant second hand to emphasise the fact it revolves backwards though........would get some pretty puzzled looks.....sounds like a fun idea.

Best regards David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Frogman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how about making a Watch that runs counterclockwise to go with the one handed Watch. Sell them as a RLT limited set.Â Who votes yes
> ...


Sure use a quartz and just put the battery in the opposite way.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> It would have to have a very prominant second hand to emphasise the fact it revolves backwards though........would get some pretty puzzled looks.....sounds like a fun idea.
> 
> Best regards David
> 
> ...


It has been done but I`m sure Roy would do a much better job


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not want to do this, sorry.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Our Roy is a clockwise guy!

Best regards David


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> I do not want to do this, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely, Roy. I think backwards clocks have a novelty value which wears of and leaves you with an annoying piece of junk. You can get a similar effect with any watch by wearing it upside down (i.e. 6 where 12 is )!

Analogue displays work well when you can glance quickly at the face, capture the angles of the hands, and let your mind process that information into a time in a small subconcious process, which pops the result into your conscious mind when it is done.

If you have to get your conscious mind involved in the interpretation, you end up wasting a lot of time, energy and patience!

On a related note, I once bought a left-handed ruler at a l/h shop - what a waist of thyme! I am so used to the scale going 0..12 inches, that adjusting my drawing techniques to the supposedly more natural '12..0' was just not worth it!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

in_denial said:


> I agree completely, Roy. I think backwards clocks have a novelty value which wears of and leaves you with an annoying piece of junk. You can get a similar effect with any watch by wearing it upside down (i.e. 6 where 12 is )!


I agree that they're useless, but if you wear a normal watch upside down with the 6 at 12, the hands still go round clockwise...

To get them going backwards you'd have to wear the watch with the face against your wrist, which might make it tricky to read...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave E said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > I agree completely, Roy.Â I think backwards clocks have a novelty value which wears of and leaves you with an annoying piece of junk.Â You can get a similar effect with any watch by wearing it upside downÂ (i.e. 6 where 12 is )!
> ...


There have been members who wanted to do that with certain watches with display backs


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

"There have been members who wanted to do that with certain watches with display backs "

Ok, I am guilty, but remember I only wanted it run to backwards so that it would run forwards when you flip it over. Boy, there are still a lot of things I want...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

marius said:


> Ok, I am guilty, but remember I only wanted it run to backwards so that it would run forwards when you flip it over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting dizzy now, going to lay down for a bit.....when the bit comes home I'll be OK









David


----------

